# Fiesta Mk7 Enhancement Detail..



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi all,

Not posted for a while in the showroom but i have been busy with work and buying more detailing equipment.

Since attending the Training day with Russ, Nick & Milly in January. I have been brushing up on my detailing knowledge. I have since upgraded from my Das-6 to a Flex DA.

So any how the car in question. This is my other half's car, a 2010 fiesta titanium. Since she got this car last year she's always kept it clean. At wax stock last year she stocked up on buckets/grit guards/shampoo etc..

In January she found out that the company she works for would be closing the department she works in. So after july she will be out of a job. As you would imagine she has been very down recently so i decided to cheer her up by detailing her car.

She dropped the car off with me on the Tuesday night and i washed the car. Sorry no before or during pictures, It was getting dark and quite frankly the car hasn't got that mucky recently!

Process was as follows:

- APC applied to all door shuts, under bonnet & around the arches.
- Car was snow foamed and agitated with brushes. 
- Car was rinsed with PW.
- Car was washed using Dodo Juice Sour Power shampoo (2BM)
- Car was rinsed again and Iron x was applied to the car. 
- Car was rinsed again.
- Car was clayed using Bit hammer clay to leave a contaminant free surface.

Wednesday I did a one stage enhancement on the car with Megs 101 & a hex green polishing pad. This was refined on the Thursday morning with some speed glaze on a blue finishing pad. All door shuts & under bonnet were polished with SRP, to clean the surface.

All Surfaces were wiped down with IPA including all the door shuts, under bonnet.

Wolf's Hardbody was applied to the whole car. Once cured this was removed and left for 12 hours.

In the meantime i cleaned and protected all the wheels on the car. All wheels were clayed and polished using GTechiq P1 and wiped down with IPA before applying two coats of Wolf's Rim Shield.

Arches were protected with AG Plastic Conditioner.

Friday morning Another coat of hard body was applied. This was removed once cured.

This was then topped off with two coats of Swissvax shield 24hrs apart.

Whilst i was waiting in-between coats of wax i hoovered, cleaned and dressed the interior using AG Vinyl and rubber care. 
All Glass was Clayed, polished with AG glass polish, IPA'd and then sealed with G1.

Tyres were dressed with AG Rubber cleaner.

Here are the final photos……

















































































Comments welcome as always….

Thanks


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Very nice, picking one of these up myself on Friday. Was going for the white but went with panther black instead, wish I'd given it more thought now... Looks fantastic bud :thumb:


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Looking good :thumb:

Dave


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Doesn't look bad briggers  haha nahh looks good matey.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Doesn't look bad briggers  haha nahh looks good matey.


Cheers Rob!!!

Just wait till you see the c class!!!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Brigham1806 said:


> Cheers Rob!!!
> 
> Just wait till you see the c class!!!


Haha hurry up and get it written up then, may make a start on mine end of this week of weather picks up.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Haha hurry up and get it written up then, may make a start on mine end of this week of weather picks up.


Working on it... It's lengthy!


----------



## DFEN5 (Mar 16, 2013)

looks very nice. Hope she gets a job sorted too, good luck.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

great mate!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely work my man. Car is looking super clean.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Good work.


----------



## mattytemp (Nov 24, 2012)

Very good craig. Praise well ernt. Did you enjoy my company for a few hours while doing it?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

mattytemp said:


> Very good craig. Praise well ernt. Did you enjoy my company for a few hours while doing it?


And a team octavia visit yesterday


----------



## mattytemp (Nov 24, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> And a team octavia visit yesterday


Yep. The two octys. Smarted up the place. Brought the sportyness.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

mattytemp said:


> Yep. The two octys. Smarted up the place. Brought the sportyness.


Matt.... adding a badge and red callipers doesn't make it sporty!!

you need a proper car!!!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hahahaha oii our DRL's dim when we indicate now  i think he jealous matt


----------



## mattytemp (Nov 24, 2012)

It means v rally sport haha. Open to arguments to what v stands for.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

mattytemp said:


> It means v rally sport haha. Open to arguments to what v stands for.


virtually????


----------



## mattytemp (Nov 24, 2012)

I beleive victory. Haha


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Virgin hahaha


----------

